#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Consócio de Provedores - Maranhão

## kpedrosa2

Boa Dia!
Amigos vim através deste buscar possíveis interessados para um consórcio de provedores no Maranhão pois estou comprando 1Gbps em Brasília e irei transportar via Eletronorte até Peritoró - MA e depois via rádio até Santa Inês -MA se houver interessados favor enviar email para [email protected] e eu adicionarei no grupo do watsapp.
Grato!

----------


## Pirigoso

tentem fechar uma porta 10gb para ter preço atrativo, peguem transporte do PTT SP até sua localidade

----------


## labrbomfim

Passarão pelo CE ?





> Boa Dia!
> Amigos vim através deste buscar possíveis interessados para um consórcio de provedores no Maranhão pois estou comprando 1Gbps em Brasília e irei transportar via Eletronorte até Peritoró - MA e depois via rádio até Santa Inês -MA se houver interessados favor enviar email para [email protected] e eu adicionarei no grupo do watsapp.
> Grato!

----------

